# Went birdin' in the rain today



## Hellsangler69 (Sep 26, 2007)




----------



## Hellsangler69 (Sep 26, 2007)




----------



## Hellsangler69 (Sep 26, 2007)




----------



## Hellsangler69 (Sep 26, 2007)




----------



## pkred (Jul 9, 2009)

nice shoots.


----------



## EmptyNet (Mar 17, 2008)

Really like the American Kestrel (aka sparrow hawk) pics. I had one of those when I was a kid. It had been hit by a car going through my parents ranch. I sure do like em, very cool little birds.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Very nice. What management area ? 8)


----------



## Briar Patch (Feb 1, 2010)

Sweet pictures! Nice variety of shots. Looks like you woke that owl up and he wasn't all that happy about it! :O||:


----------



## Hellsangler69 (Sep 26, 2007)

Al Hansen said:


> Very nice. What management area ? 8)


 I went to Farmington Bay first thing and did ok on the falcons , Harriers , Great Blue Heron , Howard Slough ( not much there) , Ogden Bay (nothing there either) and ended up on Antelope Island for Owls (2) , and pheasants shots


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Hellsangler69 said:


> Al Hansen said:
> 
> 
> > Very nice. What management area ? 8)
> ...


Thanks. Looked like some of Howards Slough. I haven't been out there this year. I thought maybe the pheasants were in that northern section. I'm wrong as usual. Thanks though.


----------



## bkelz (Dec 3, 2010)

all of these are awesome pics! thanks for sharing,,,, keep it up.


----------

